# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Como funciona un horno de convección por aire forzado Delta

## Dinasti2

Loshornos de convección por aire están construidos con unventilador en el interior de la pared del mismo. El ventilador fuerza el airecaliente en el horno para circular a través de él. Debido a quelos alimentos a menudo se almacenan a temperatura ambiente o en unrefrigerador o congelador, estarán rodeados por una burbuja de aire frío cuandose coloquen en el hornoEl ventilador delinterior del horno dispersa el aire frío constantemente, manteniéndolo lejos dela comida. El aire frío en el interior del horno va a viajar constantemente amedida que se caliente, así que no habrá sectores delos alimentos que estén más o menos cocinados que los demás. Siquieres leer más acerca del artículo ingresa a http://www.cocinasdelta.com/como-funciona-un-horno-de-conveccion-por-aire-forzado--delta.shtmlTemas similares: Desarrollan tecnologías que permiten monitorear cultivos desde el aire Publican proyectos que aprueban planes de contingencia por contaminación del aire ¿Cómo la Ves?: Ley de Aguas Región Lima monitoreará calidad del aire de provincias de Huaura, Barranca, Huaral y Cañete ¿Cómo la Ves?: Agua y Privatización

----------

